# Sinking of M/V Ocean Breeze



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

As per the San Antonio newspaper Proa Regional with one photo of this ship (http://www.elproa.cl/web/detallenoticia.asp?id=14213) , the following article was published:

Después de cuatro días de trabajo e inspecciones a bordo del “Ocean Breeze”, luego del término de la Operación de Reflotamiento ocurrida el viernes 26 de abril, los informes emanados por la empresa Titan Maritime Ltda. (UK) y supervisado por la Autoridad Marítima, se constató que el casco presentaba severos daños estructurales que afectaban gravemente la condición de flotabilidad, existiendo una elevada probabilidad que los restos se hundieran. Sumado a ello, la inoperatividad de sus sistemas de gobierno generaba un escenario inviable para cualquier desplazamiento hacia un astillero cercano – puerto de Talcahuano - o intento de reparación “in situ”. 

After four working days and surveys on board M/V Ocean Breeze, after finishing the Refloating Operation which took place the last friday 26th of April of 2013, the reports issued by the enterprise Titan Maritime Ltda. (UK) and supervised by the Maritime Authority, it was verified that the hull showed severe structural damages which seriously affected the floatability condition of the ship, having a high risk that the shipwreck were sank. Apart of the aforementioned, the inoperative condition of her steering systems this caused one unviable situation to any voyage to the closest ship`s yard, ASMAR at the port of Talcahuano or to carry out an intent of repairs in situ. 

Frente al categórico resultado de los informes técnicos de la estructura del “Ocean Breeze”, y habiéndose ***plido con todas las etapas y normas que estipula la reglamentación marítima nacional e internacional, durante la madrugada del día de hoy, el resto náufrago fue vertido a 46 millas (aproximadamente 85 km.) de San Antonio, a una profundidad de aproximadamente 2 mil metros.

Facing up the categoric result of the “Ocean Breeze” structure technical reports, and having been complied with all the procedures and rules which are stipulated in the national and international maritime rules, during the first hours of today, the shipwreck was scuttled at 46 miles (approximately 85 km) from San Antonio, at a depth of 2 thousands meters approximately. 

Por lo anterior, la Autoridad Marítima Nacional dispuso la aplicación del Convenio de Londres de la Organización Marítima Internacional de Naciones Unidas, vigente desde el año1972 y ratificado por Chile el año 2012, el cual establece las medidas medio ambientales que deben adoptarse previo a la autorización de un vertimiento para la protección de la flora y fauna marina, definiendo un completo informe de todos los elementos que la empresa Titan Maritime (UK) Ltda. debió retirar del resto náufrago antes de su vertimiento para que no causen ningún daño al ecosistema marino.

In view of the aforementioned, the National Maritime Authority set out the application of the UN IMO London Agreement, in force since the year 1972 and ratified by Chile the year 2012, in which is stated the environmental measures which must be taken previous to a spillage in order to protect the marine flora and fauna, issuing a complete report of all the elements that the enterprise Titan Maritime Ltda. (UK), had to remove from the shipwreck before pouring them in order that these ones cannot cause any damage to the marine ecosystem.

El “Ocean Breeze” fue trasladado a su punto final por los mismos remolcadores que lo acompañaron desde su reflotamiento, el “Rhea” y “Puelo”. 

The “Ocean Breeze” was towed at her final point by the same tugs the USA flagged “Rhea” and the Chilean flagged “Puelo” which accompanied her since her refloating.

Finalmente, la Autoridad Marítima mantuvo en el área las medidas de seguridad y los sistemas de vigilancia ambiental necesarios para velar por la salvaguarda de la vida humana en el mar y el medio ambiente marino.

Finally, the Maritime Authority kept in the area the safety measures and the necessary enviromental watching systems to protect the safeguard of the human life in the sea and the marine environment. 

Kind Regards

Tomislav Raymondi.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning surveychile,today.09:07.re:sinking of m/v acean breeze,read your post.and had a look at the link.looked like a modern ship.sad that they had to scuttled it.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes ben27, a very brief ship's particulars:

IMO Nº: 9309667

Flag: Hong Kong
Port of Register: Hong Kong

DWT: 52.289 GRT: 30.067 NRT: 17.738 

Ship's Yard: Tsuneishi Heavy Industries of Balamban, Philippines. 
Hull Nº: SC-064
Date of order: November 1, 2003 Keel laid: 22 March 2006 Build end: August 6, 2006 Delivery Date: August 4, 2006

Kind Regards

Tomislav Raymondi.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning surveychile,yesterday.11:22.receon breese.thank you for your informative reply,have a good day ben27


----------

